# New lathe!!!!!!



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I got a FREAKING LATHE I will post pics tonight when I get off work. I would post before but it's not getting delivered till after I go to work:thumbsup:
Btw has any one ever heard of personal woodworker before? That is the brand.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

congrats man
hurry with the pics already:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations on the lathe- but without pics we know it may not be real. 

By the way, any update on the table saw motor?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool!!!! Tommie. 
Congrats man!!!! Can't wait to see it. Still haven't found one for me yet.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations ... now, repeat after me: _This is a hobby, not an obsession. This is a hobby, not an obsession. This is ..._


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

My condolences to your fiancé. I'm sure she will miss you. 
Congrats!!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

How's that go guys? Welcome to the vortex! Yep, Chellie will miss seeing you for long stretches of time. Congrats buddy.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> How's that go guys? Welcome to the vortex! Yep, Chellie will miss seeing you for long stretches of time. Congrats buddy.


Lol she already loses me on sundays to my shop anyway btw I got mandatory overtime so around 3 am I will post pics


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok guys here it is and it is a 4 speed. Turning diameter of 14 inches, 3/4 horse power, spindle speeds are 1020, 1500, 2100, and 3000 and the distance between centers is 39 1/4 inches.And yeah it is the same one as I posted about before but he dropped the price to 50 bucks I couldn't turn that down... no pun intended:laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

And yes the boss is gonna kill me for putting it on the coffee table lol


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

congrats on the lathe now get some turning done


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the same lathe in black. I got it at Menards many years ago under the brand name Shop Tool. I did a lot of faceplate work on it and even a replacement spindle for my parent's deck. It worked great for what I did. Changing speeds is a bit of a process and there's not much speed variety, but it's not a pain to do. It's a great first lathe to get your feet wet and see if you will make the commitment to turning. Get a nice starter set of tools and it will do almost anything you want.

Unfortunately, when I moved a few years back, I lost the drive center. On mine, the spindle is not a morris taper. It's a threaded shaft and the drive center was like a female nut with a drive tip on one side. It's wasn't in the box I packed all my lathe stuff in so it must have fallen off in the truck during the move.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice Tommie. I also like your bench for it. 
Lol.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> And yes the boss is gonna kill me for putting it on the coffee table lol


I was wondering...


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

GoIrish said:


> I was wondering...


well you see I wanted to show it off. and I can never get her out to the shop so I figured until she got off today it could stay there.So now I have to do some research and figure out what exactly I need as far as chucks and jaws and I have to get some tools.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

oh and I think I'm going to set it up tomorrow and sharpen a flat head screw driver and try not to hurt myself and play with it... I would do it today but I'm about to go help my dad out tearing down an old house.
And I found out yesterday that Gainesville actually has a woodturners club they only meet once a month though


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Tommie Hockett said:


> And I found out yesterday that Gainesville actually has a woodturners club they only meet once a month though


Once a month is typical -- but they might have a "mentor program", where some of the members help newbies at other times.

If you can find contact details for the club officers, shoot one of them an email saying you need help.

Be safe, have fun.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Congratulations on the lathe- but without pics we know it may not be real.
> 
> By the way, any update on the table saw motor?


ehh I am going to take the motor off of my shop smith and try to put it on the table saw I gave up on the other one and decided to scrap it for the copper


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Is that the same lathe you was looking at ages ago for sale by a work mate whose dad just died? (I think that is how the story went, not sure)


Either way its a good starter - if you get addicted you'll be looking to update within 30 - 60 hrs of use, that's my prediction. In my case it was after about one week. Mind you 2 years later I'm still using the same lathe lol. Not one of those ones but a starter no one the less. 

It is a common starter lathe rebadged by heaps of labels, we even have em down under by a number of names.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Is that the same lathe you was looking at ages ago for sale by a work mate whose dad just died? (I think that is how the story went, not sure)
> 
> 
> Either way its a good starter - if you get addicted you'll be looking to update within 30 - 60 hrs of use, that's my prediction. In my case it was after about one week. Mind you 2 years later I'm still using the same lathe lol. Not one of those ones but a starter no one the less.
> ...


yep it is the same lathe but he decided he needed the space so he dropped the price to 50 bucks so that I could afford it


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> yep it is the same lathe but he decided he needed the space so he dropped the price to 50 bucks so that I could afford it


Thought I recognised it. And people say I don't pay attention lol.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Doesn't the shop****h come with a lathe? I've seen people use a plane for smoothing on a lathe, and I've always wondered if you could use a regular chisel on a lathe? Why don't you try it and let us know how it works?

Seriously, get some tools, learn a bit about sharpening, and see if you can find a course or a mentor. Learning by yourself is tough on a lathe.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

OOO! I typed an 'h' instead of an 'm' in Shopsmith! Hmmm. Mi****s, ****ake, ****tim, are all legitimate words. But not in the forum? 

Now I''m pissed off!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Woodwart said:


> Doesn't the shop****h come with a lathe? I've seen people use a plane for smoothing on a lathe, and I've always wondered if you could use a regular chisel on a lathe? Why don't you try it and let us know how it works?
> 
> Seriously, get some tools, learn a bit about sharpening, and see if you can find a course or a mentor. Learning by yourself is tough on a lathe.


Yeah it had a lathe on it but the old thing had been kept out in my dads barn for who knows how many years.It was there when my parents bought the house lol. but it was so rusty that It wouldn't have been worth even trying to fix, I actually broke a piece off the tablesaw fence today when I was removing the motor


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Woodwart said:


> OOO! I typed an 'h' instead of an 'm' in Shopsmith! Hmmm. Mi****s, ****ake, ****tim, are all legitimate words. But not in the forum?
> 
> Now I''m pissed off!


I have absolutely no idea what your talking about?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can use a regular wood working chisel on a lathe. It makes a good skew or a scraper. The biggest problem is they aren't High Speed Steel and since they need sharpening often it's too easy to burn them on the grinder and lose the hardness. Trust me, HSS tools are worth the money although the Chinese HSS varies tremendously in quality control and you may or may not get a good one.


----------



## Indy Mike (Apr 22, 2013)

Theobroma said:


> I have the same lathe in black. I got it at Menards many years ago under the brand name Shop Tool. I did a lot of faceplate work on it and even a replacement spindle for my parent's deck. It worked great for what I did. Changing speeds is a bit of a process and there's not much speed variety, but it's not a pain to do. It's a great first lathe to get your feet wet and see if you will make the commitment to turning. Get a nice starter set of tools and it will do almost anything you want.
> 
> Unfortunately, when I moved a few years back, I lost the drive center. On mine, the spindle is not a morris taper. It's a threaded shaft and the drive center was like a female nut with a drive tip on one side. It's wasn't in the box I packed all my lathe stuff in so it must have fallen off in the truck during the move.


I bought the same lathe from a gentleman that had moved up to
a "better lathe" and needed to space. I have the drive center
but he did not have a face plate. I am looking for a face plate
to try to turn a bowl. Does anyone know where I can find a face
plate that fits this lathe?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Indy Mike said:


> I bought the same lathe from a gentleman that had moved up to
> a "better lathe" and needed to space. I have the drive center
> but he did not have a face plate. I am looking for a face plate
> to try to turn a bowl. Does anyone know where I can find a face
> ...


I have no idea what size or thread is on your lathe. If it is one of the sizes of the Beall series of spindle taps, cheaper to purchase a tap then make your own faceplates from wood.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-spintap


----------

